# Plusvalia



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Anybody know much about this? Will be going next week to Town hall to check out but was wondering if anybody knows how they work out the amount. Have searched the internet and tried the Malaga site but the catastral number I have does not seem to work. The estate agents has said it will be about 5000 euros on a sale of 125000 this seem high or not? and the buyer will retain to ensure its paid? as it is we are selling below what it was purchased for 8 years ago


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

The plus-valía is based upon the increase of the value of the land over the period of ownership together with a local coefficient which varies from municipality to municipality. It has no connection whatsoever with the selling price or the value of the actual building.

If you have a proper address you could try to obtain the referencia catastral from the catastro web site:

https://www1.sedecatastro.gob.es/OVCFrames.aspx?TIPO=CONSULTA

but in order to obtain a result from the Diputación site:

https://www.prpmalaga.es/web/plusval/formplus.php

you need the número fijo which is something different from the referencia catastral and which can be found on a previous IBI receipt.

With both of these sites you may need to create an exception for an invalid security certificate but it is quite safe to do so. The problem is caused by the sloppy IT procedures practised by many Spanish government departments.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks beachcomber


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

I have just noticed that you also asked if there would be a retention for the amount of the plus-valía.

This tax is payable by the seller but if he doesn't pay it and is resident in Spain he will be pursued for its payment. However, if the seller is a foreigner who leaves the country once the property has been sold, any non-payment of plus-valía will revert to a charge on the property concerned.

It is possible, therefore, that you will be asked for a provision of funds to cover this eventuality. In this event the details of the retention should be included in the escritura which will give you a greater chance of recovering any balance if the payment has been overestimated. 

If your municipality falls within that covered by the Diputación the calculation should be fairly accurate but it is not unknown for an estimate obtained from an individual town hall to be wildly inaccurate either way.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

We dont seem to be covered by the Diputacion. We are going to Benalmadena Town Hall next week to ask for an estimate. hopefully it wont be as high as estate agent thinks as 5,000 euros seems awfully high. It was explained to us that a retention would be made to cover this cost. We are hoping to get a Fiscal certificate so they should not hold the 3% but will have to wait and see. As its Malaga Feria week our accountant is on holiday but hope to get it all sorted the following week


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

The values are certainly high in Benalmádena. I know someone who recently sold a small apartment in the Gamonal which he had owned for ten years and the plus-valía was just over €4.500.

The apartment block was old and run down but, as I said before, the plus-valía is based upon the increase in the value of the land which has been fairly substantial over the years.

Make sure that the amount which is withheld is reflected in the escritura. If you are subjected to the non-resident 3% retention for CGT you may be able to reclaim some or all of it or you may have to pay more if 3% of the sale price does not cover the actual amount of the capital gain.


----------



## toast (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello, if you are a non resident, they will retain a 3% over the selling price by all means to cover possible capital gains, plus the buyer will retain the land tax as other ways you being a none resident he would be forced to pay it.
As taxes are payed over the land price, there has being several price revisions, so that would explain the large amount, as probably the land price when you bought was almost none....but if you call the town hall with the dates(buy/sell) they will be able to calculate this for you(there is a coefficient that adjust the prices).Same for calculating the capital gain(plus you can add to the buying price all your expenses, and deduct from the selling price all your expenses at the time of sale(including the land tax).

As a hint, we just sold for 120.000 a property we had for more than 10 years and the land tax was over 3000, bat each town hall have their criteria, as is a local tax....on the other hand capital gain tax is a 19% of the surplus.....(if the 3% was more, they will refund you) if not you have to pay the difference, models are 210 and 211....
hope it helps....


----------

